# P250 and P226 "S"



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I was in the local iron peddler last night and I was pleased to be shown two handguns that they'd just received. First was the P250, which I have been completely underwhelmed by since I first heard about it.

Now, I must confess one thing. It has one of the best Sig Triggers I'd ever felt. It pointed a little Odd for me, but it fit my hand well. If it ever makes it on the CA DOJ list I may have to give it another look.

The other gun I was allowed to handle was a Sig all Stainless P226 "S" in .40 S&W.

It felt and looked much like and X5 with the mag well and heavy weight. It is A single action only. The gun was brand new and very stiff. No play what so ever. very tight tolerances. I was impressed.

I imagine shooting .40 S&W out of this thing would be much like shooting 9mm out of my girfriend's P226ST.


----------

